# Best caulk and best putty for nail holes??



## WestKyPainter (Nov 7, 2018)

We are in the middle of a big new construction project and I noticed the 950A caulk that we use isn't very thick/tight anymore. It is somewhat loose and sloppy, meaning you work harder when caulking trim. I used to like Porter Paints Top Gun caulk. It was fairly thick bodied and tooled very nicely. 

As for the nail holes, we have been using the Dap pink spackle that turns white as it dries. Again, it is highly messy BUT it flushes up the nail holes without any shrinkage. That is the reason we continue using that product. 

What are your experiences with caulk and putty?? Give me some ideas, please. I'm a 20 year painter looking for new tricks.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Instead of the pink DAP, I use the regular white DAP spackle. I find that it is not as sloppy (higher moisture content) as the pink. I use a PLASTIC putty knife to really push the spackle into the hole. That serves 2 purposes. It keeps me from damaging the woodwork and it allows for more spackle to be deposited into the hole. This sometimes allows you to get away with one application of the spackle instead of 2, maybe three to bring it all "flush."

For caulking, I like SW's MaxFlex. Seems to be more flexible than most caulks and tools very nicely.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I find that the DAP pink spackle does shrink, requiring two applications before sanding. As for caulk, I use Shermax most of the time and have no issues (other than getting the darned stuff off my hands).


----------



## WestKyPainter (Nov 7, 2018)

So what do you use for nail holes, John?


----------



## celicaxx (May 29, 2015)

I've found the best nail hole filler, though it will flash with less than two coats of paint is wood filler. Elmers, or really any of them. The best wood filler is probably Durham's Rock Hard Putty, where it's a powder you can mix as thick or thin as you want. Only problem with Durham's putty is it has probably a 10 minute open time before it turns into a rock. 

I've never had success filling nail holes with caulk as you can't really sand it flush, though some people I've heard basically leave a dot of caulk and actually razor it flush when it's dry.


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

We recently tried the water based version of plastic wood. On interior trim it is just one coat required. It dries fast and sands easy. Plain wood color. What’s up with the pink when wet white when dry? Perfect for when your stoned you can watch with amazement as it changes color.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

Allpro speed paint caulk

Drydex mud non flash


----------



## Lynchburg (Nov 1, 2019)

When I started painting the company always used window glazing to putty the nail holes. Mix it with a little baby powder. It worked well and I have continued to use it.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Lynchburg said:


> When I started painting the company always used window glazing to putty the nail holes. Mix it with a little baby powder. It worked well and I have continued to use it.


Does the baby powder keep the putty from turning yellow? That is the problem (usually) with any kind of petroleum based putty.......it turns yellow especially if a light color is painted over top of it. Then you end up with tiny, ugly, yellow dots on nicely painted trim. And, it's not sandable.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Window glazing works ok for nail gun installed work. I don't like it for trim that's been hand nailed and set. The glazing doesn't dry hard and can be dimpled if hit just right. I'm assuming the baby powder might take away some of the stickiness of the glazing.


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

I use the basic Dap Alex plus and have found no need to try anything else.


----------

